# Garage of Terror 2007



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

This was one of my best. My first venture (slightly) into animatronics. This was taken Nov. 1 so the fortune teller is a little beaten up. He has a limp wrist and his spines are not moving (his tendens broke late in the night). You can see the spine action here.

Fortune telller (early) video by jamesb_42 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid234.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid234.photobucket.com/albums/ee44/jamesb_42/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ee44/jamesb_42/fortuneteller

Here are highlights from the haunt. Sorry for the dark video. I am still working on my photography. The fortune tellers head juts forward 3-4 feet out of his hood at the last moment. That got a lot of screams. The spike room was a big success as well.

ft20.jpg picture by jamesb_42 - Photobucket
ft21.jpg picture by jamesb_42 - Photobucket
ft22.jpg picture by jamesb_42 - Photobucket
spikes2.jpg picture by jamesb_42 - Photobucket
spikes1.jpg picture by jamesb_42 - Photobucket
halloween2007 video by jamesb_42 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid234.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid234.photobucket.com/albums/ee44/jamesb_42/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ee44/jamesb_42/halloween2007
crushroom video by jamesb_42 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid234.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid234.photobucket.com/albums/ee44/jamesb_42/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ee44/jamesb_42/skullroom

I will post some how-to stuff later. I want to thank everyone at Hauntforum for their help!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

HOLY CRAP!!! Those moving spines are creepy! Great job. I'd love to see a full how-to on your fortune teller - he's fantastic! Love the spike room too - the sound effects really make it.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, that's a couple of fantastic props! The script was excellent.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Super job, I really liked the fortune teller


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Man the walls coming down was a great effect!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Yup. Would have to say that fortune teller is a bit on the awesome side


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I forgot the picture of the head flying forward.

ft24.jpg picture by jamesb_42 - Photobucket


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That was wicked cool! The fortune teller looked like something out of a movie. VERY well done!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Niiiiice!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Very Niiiiiiice!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very original and well excecuted. :holds up a card with a 10:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Excellent! The crush room rocked.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

One problem with the crush room was that, in previous years, I could tone things down if a scared kid was walking through. But this year, when I heard a crying kid walking into the crush room with the group, all I could do is say to myself, "Sorry kid, it just gets worse from here!".


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

My wife said the fortune teller was too verbose. She thought that his 5 minute seance should have lasted 30 seconds. Any comments?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Two great effects, I really like the use of a crank arm for the fortune teller. Kids did not hang out to long at any one prop for me, so I would say shorter would be better on any dialog.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow. Amazing. I would love to be able to do this. Looking forward to those how-to's.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Very, VERY sweet, indeed!!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

GOT said:


> My wife said the fortune teller was too verbose. She thought that his 5 minute seance should have lasted 30 seconds. Any comments?


I tend to agree with your wife. Five minutes is quite long and people tend to loose interest. After being the "storyteller" in my haunts, I can tell ya that one to one and a half minutes is recommended.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That is really impressive.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice work and here i thought you were just a mad drinking geek


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I will have to give you the ??? for that last comment. You are right about the geek part, though.


----------

